# Blit Hammer



## upcoming (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I need some BH Clay for today...hasnt turned up in my order courier messed up!!


Anyone know any local shops selling? IN Ilford, Essex...

Alternatively what should I get from Halfords?!?

Thanks All!


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Megs clay is quite good - i've used it before with no problems.

Not as good value but still a decent clay


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

G3 Clay Mitt from Halfords.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

shaunwistow said:


> G3 Clay Mitt from Halfords.


That would be my choice as well. Not quite as good as the BH but easier to use and does a great job


----------



## upcoming (Jul 12, 2013)

shakey85 said:


> Megs clay is quite good - i've used it before with no problems.
> 
> Yeh was thinking Megs, used AG Clay before was great but just too expensive!
> Not as good value but still a decent clay





shaunwistow said:


> G3 Clay Mitt from Halfords.


Ive never used a Clay Mitt before, slightly nervous?



lowejackson said:


> That would be my choice as well. Not quite as good as the BH but easier to use and does a great job


As above? Haven't researched / know the correct technique for it!?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

In many ways easier to use than clay, just spray the paint and gently wipe the mitt over the paint

Edit, have a look at this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333535


----------



## upcoming (Jul 12, 2013)

Guys what do you recommend the Mitt or AG Clay or Megs Clay?

Cheers fellllas!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Go for the mitt,just break it in on the glass.


----------



## upcoming (Jul 12, 2013)

suspal said:


> Go for the mitt,just break it in on the glass.


Kinda worried it won't be as good! Ill give it a go!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

mitt is easier to use than Clay its safer as even if dropped it can be rinsed off and is as good as new and using a mitt is like using a new clay every swipe of the paintwork, i would never go back to a traditiponal clay after using a mitt.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mitt is better than Clay IMO. 

Go for that, 3 for 2 aswell.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Who is this firm Blit Hammer??


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

james_death said:


> Who is this firm Blit Hammer??


I thought he was a Norwegian Snap On rep


----------



## upcoming (Jul 12, 2013)

Rebel007 said:


> mitt is easier to use than Clay its safer as even if dropped it can be rinsed off and is as good as new and using a mitt is like using a new clay every swipe of the paintwork, i would never go back to a traditiponal clay after using a mitt.


The thing I'm worried about when rinsing the mitt off, the contaminates are still there so it scratches the paintwork? Whereas with clay you can move onto a new piece....



TheGruffalo1 said:


> Mitt is better than Clay IMO.
> 
> Go for that, 3 for 2 aswell.


Halfords got an offer on? Yes just saw that cheers fella!



james_death said:


> Who is this firm Blit Hammer??


Bilt Hamber* cheers fella lol.


----------



## TINO (May 23, 2011)

Mitt is so easy to use,
even I can do it!!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I know were trying to help but we still aint answered his question.it seems he really wants to go for clay over claymitt.
To the op..
The mitt is another option and seens popular like the guys have said however if your adament you want to go for clay bar Thays fine...
Meg clay bar you can buy from halfords on its own.
You would need a lube to use it with too.
They dont sell the ag one on its own.
Ive only used the meg one in the past and did a decent job but i wasnt very good and inexperienced.

Hope that helps


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

Just nip down halfotds, Megs clay is fine. Dont worry aboit buying a lube just use a water/ shampoo mix in a spray bottle.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As stated if you cannot get what you want in short order the megs would be best best from halfrauds or give the mitt a go from G3.


----------

